# Fixed gear conversion - No lock ring?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am converting an old Bianchi into a fixed gear using the existing wheelset. (EL-CHEAPO...I like the idea of spending as little as possible on this rig since it LOOKS like it came from a thrift store...it DID come from the thrift store...) The rear wheel is an old freewheel threaded style. Unfortunately when I thread on my DA track cog, there's no room left on the hub for a lock ring (i.e. I was gonna use a bottom bracket lock ring ala Sheldon Brown)--the track cog takes up all the threads. So...I've decided to use a good amount of Lock-tite to keep the cog in place. Lock-tite blue to be exact...

Anyone care to comment on how secure this setup will be? I don't plan on doing skid stops, but it is real hilly where I live. I've got a front brake on the bike now but debating putting on a rear for fear that the cog will eventually unthread when applying back pressure. I also thought about using Lock-tite red...but I didn't have any handy. 

Thoughts?

Stoked about getting this thing up and running...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My opinion, use front and rear brakes if you don't have a lock ring.. as long as you stop with brakes, you won't have any issues


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

it will work... might or might not have issues w/ chainline. wouldn't get too enthusiastic w/ that back pressure. my first foray into the world of fixed was this set up. I marked the cog and lockring w/ a sharpie and checked for movement periodically; thought it wasn't a bad idea


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> it will work... might or might not have issues w/ chainline. wouldn't get too enthusiastic w/ that back pressure. my first foray into the world of fixed was this set up. I marked the cog and lockring w/ a sharpie and checked for movement periodically; thought it wasn't a bad idea


I was actually able to get the chainline spot on, surprisingly. Re-arranged the spacers, re-dished the wheel and everything is good. 

I had a fixed gear a while back w/ a true track hub & lock ring. Every now & then I'd feel the cog back up against the lock ring when applying a heavy amount of back pressure. But that was without lock-tite on the threads (just grease).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

All my fixed wheels are built that way. I clean the threads well, use plenty of blue loctite, thread the cog on tight and give the loctite plenty of time to cure before riding. I use a front brake for all hard stopping, but I do moderate speed control with back-pressure (no skids). 

In at least 10,000 miles on a setup like that, I've never had a cog move, at all. For "real hilly," I'd probably want two brakes.


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

like most guys here, i started riding fixed gear bikes just using regular thread-on hubs (with no provision for a lock ring)

as dave hickey said, you won't have any problems as long as you use at least a front brake

when i was younger, i'd remove the front brake during the first few days of summer just to feel "one with the bike," so to speak, but i didn't know any better then (using suicide set-up, haha) 

as you get older and wiser, you'll want brakes, and your knees will most certainly thank you for that 

i now have 3 pairs of proper fixed gear hubs, 1 surly fixed/ free (for my son's 1x1), 1 surly fixed disc (for my karate monkey), and for my new project, 1 surly track hub fixed/fixed (for my steamroller), but i still put front and rear brakes on all of them

use what you have for now, and as you enjoy fixed gear riding, you can upgrade to proper fixed gear hubs just because...


----------

